
Ask HN: $100 “all-you-can-ride” service (car, scooters, bikes, public transport) - burner-ride
Would you pay $100 per month for an &quot;all-you-can-ride&quot; service?<p>This service would aggregate Uber, Lyft, Bird, Lime, public transportation, etc., and would cost you $100 a month.<p>Likely constraints would be:<p>-The service would be ad supported.
-You would likely have geographic restrictions (only in SF, only in West LA, etc.)
-You would have ride-type restrictions (you can&#x27;t take Uber Black everywhere, etc.)<p>What do you think?
======
lhorie
FWIW, Uber already crunched the numbers for doing ads in the platform and it
turned out it wouldn't really be worth the effort.

I commute with Uber (average of $5-6 w/ express pool, 30-40min rides to/from
Outer Richmond/Downtown) around 4 times a week and it costs about $200 (in
SF). There's no way you could make up the difference with ads.

Besides, the "All you can ride" service supplemented with ads already exists:
public transit monthly passes.

------
SpecialistEMT
Anyone would. Its impossible.

------
cimmanom
Given that an unlimited ride metrocard costs $125 or so monthly, that sounds
unrealistic to me.

------
yohann305
I’ll happily pay $250 a month for this.

Somehow moviepass comes to mind...

------
gt2
Interesting idea but no, because I’d rather pay a la carte— some months I
don’t need it much.

